# B13 Seat Swap Options?



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

I've searched the forums and have found that a number of seats are interchangeable with the B13's.
What I'm looking for is to lower my driving position an inch or 2. Since I've started chiropractic care last week, my head is now much closer to the roof of the car and I actually get mildly bonked on the head when going over large bumps.


----------

